# Looking for glow tape/powder options.



## Paul6ppca (Aug 31, 2006)

Who has used a good glow tape or powder?Where did you get it from?
I was searching and came up with these

http://www.tapebrothers.com/High-energy-Glow-Tape-3-feet-p/hegt1x3ft.htm

http://www.mfiap.com/halo/glow.htm

Has anyone got a good reccommendation?Where are you puttinig it on the light.I saw some lining the reflector and thought that was a good idea,easy to charge.
Ive gotten some light with glow powder,but they dont last long enough,glow is visable for a few min.I would likw something that wil last a good part of the night.
Any one try this?

 *What is LumiNova ®*
*
**LumiNova ® *is a class of newly developed phosphorescent (glow-in-the-dark) pigments which are based on Strontium Oxide Aluminate Chemistry. They are drastically different from conventional phosphorescent pigments which are either based on Zinc Sulfide or on radioisotopes for their self-luminous properties

Now to find a place that sell this stuff.


----------



## dca2 (Aug 31, 2006)

Very highly recomended around this forum:

http://glowinc.com/


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 31, 2006)

Yup. I have their Ultra Green glow paint. Great stuff. I want to find out how to make those glow sticks that you put on your keychain n' stuff.


----------



## vic303 (Aug 31, 2006)

KDOG3 said:


> Yup. I have their Ultra Green glow paint. Great stuff. I want to find out how to make those glow sticks that you put on your keychain n' stuff.


You take glow sand, a clear or transparent sturdy small tube, seal one end, put sand in, seal the other end, poke a split ring thru the edges of the tube, and you're done...


----------

